# Rockwell 43-110 shaper & Buffalo 6" Jointer



## Aurora North (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

So a coworker of mine had an uncle who is a luthier that wanted to get rid of a couple machines he never uses. He told me that he bought the machines years ago and they've just sat down in his basement shop rarely ever getting used and that he wanted to clear them out for much needed space. So, I picked up both machines for $100.00 thinking as long as they work and I can use them and then move on to better stuff. 

I also picked up a Hitachi CF-10 Table saw from my boss for free that needs a replacement fence, but that's only $30 to $40. I'm not psyched on the table saw in terms of quality, but considering I didn't have one and I need one it's better than nothing. 

Well... I was checking out the shaper today and trying to dig up info on it online. It is a Rockwell Delta 43-110. However, mine looks nothing like the models I'm seeing online. It seems to have a completely different base support than what is coming up. The other thing I'm wondering is how in the world I get the spindle off. It's a 1/2" spindle and I would love to see if there is an adapter out there to go from 1/2" to 3/4" because 1/2" cutters are probably going to be pretty difficult to find these days. 

There seems to be no spindle lock that I could see in order to unscrew the one that's on there. Does anyone have any ideas or have experience with one of these that could shed some light on this?


The Buffalo 6" Jointer from what I've read is a Taiwanese/Chinese made machine that is on par with Harbor Freight's line. So there is no question it is crap, but for just starting out with my own shop I'm going to make it work until I can upgrade. I just ran it and it certainly does what it's intended to. I'm going to put some new planer blades in it, but it seemed to cut fine with what was in there. The only thing I don't care about so much is that the fence has a 3/4 gap after the blade. The jointer I work on at the shop has a fence does not have this gap. Makes me a little nervous about the rigidity of the fence, but like I said I already ran a piece and it seemed to be okay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2015)

Great score! Cant help ya with the shaper though, never used one...


----------



## Sprung (Apr 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't help you on the shaper either, but that is definitely a great score!


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2015)

Usually the spindles have a nut on the bottom that holds them in place. Loosen the nut, and whack it with a piece of hardwood, it should come free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aurora North (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

In response to brink,

Indeed that was the first thing I looked for but I didn't see a nut at the bottom. It looked like there was only a spot to get a crescent wrench on it at the top of the spindle. Everywhere else was round so I was hesitant about grabbing it with pliers. I'll have to take a harder look at the thing and see if there was a handle missing or a spot to get a wrench on it I'm not seeing. Thanks much!


----------



## Brink (Apr 6, 2015)

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4557

Click on the view PDF tab under the manual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Apr 6, 2015)

Brink... you're the chief monkey as far as I'm concerned. Thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting, I read the manual for the heck of it, Looks it only has a 1/2 inch spindle shaft available? If so might be worth seeing if a machine shop could make you a sleeve for it.....


----------



## Brink (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure, many 3/4" cutters have bushings for 1/2" spindles


----------



## Aurora North (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Brink,

You are correct indeed sir! I've been searching and from what I've been able to find it looks like using bushing sleeves to make up the difference is how it's done. In my head I was thinking a company out there might actually make a full spindle that goes from 1/2" and widens to 3/4". I'm not sure which is the more sound way to do it in terms of strength though. I'll keep looking just to see if there is a 1/2 to 3/4 spindle on the market.


----------

